# Soap Niches



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Are soap niches still ''in''?

My wife does not want one. I may have to over rule her on this one. :gunsmilie:

What are some of my other options with no niche?

Thanks guys


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I recently did a soap niche:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Couldn't live without mine...

Before / after - you make the call :laughing:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Soap Niche - Design Ideas and Pictures*










My daughters have one soap niche each.










Shampoo and Mom and Dad's soap.










This sucker lights up for the "Bling Factor".

JW

.


I have a load of Niche pictures here at Houzz.com


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

you could also throw in some corner shelves.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Shelves are an option:
(Unfinished)


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for the pics:thumbsup: Going to pickup/order tile this weekend. hope to do the install next week. Still healing the knee.:wheelchair:

I'm going to put niche/nche's in and overrule wife. :boxing:

Will post picks when done, might be a couple(3)weeksarty:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Shelves are an option:
> (Unfinished)



Angus I like that step back idea for the bath tub! Nice work.

JW


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

Definitely, don't know why you wouldn't want one!


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

you guys make these yourself or buy the premade ones? 
if you make them what is your preferred method? kerdi board and kerdi fix to adhere the pieces? 2x frame with cement board and kerdi over top? craft foam and hydroban? been thinking about making some of my own and not sure which way is best and most cost effective.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*How to build a soap niche*

I built them with common 2X studs, cement board or Green EBoard, mesh tape and waterproofing material spec'd for the job.

My last niche was so tiny and needed to be vapour proof. I rendered the niche with a little stucco mesh and Mapei 315. Mostly I use Hydro Ban or Equivalent.

The fabric mesh for liquids makes for a quick job.

Build the slope into the framing and oversize them a little so the tile setter has a little wiggle room.

JW

.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Here's a thread where niche building was discussed:
http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/kerdi-tips-tricks-96668/


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> My last niche was so tiny and needed to be vapour proof. I rendered the niche with a little stucco mesh and Mapei 315. Mostly I use Hydro Ban or Equivalent.


John, curious why you use so many Mapei setting materials but stick with Hydro Ban. Don't you have access to AquaDefense? For me, AD is quite a bit cheaper than HB....and doesn't stink as much


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I've framed and hung a ton of soap niches over the yrs. I really like the borders you guys have in some of your pics. Most of the onnes I've seen finished did'nt have that.

Alot of the high end custom ones we had to go back and cut them in once the tile guys had the actual material in hand and was layed out. I used to love that.

I'm thinking of placeing mine a little high and out of the way of the shower overspray as much as possible. And will pitch the bottom for runoff.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Big Shoe said:


> I'm thinking of placeing mine a little high and out of the way of the shower overspray as much as possible. And will pitch the bottom for runoff.


Good call. Make sure to pitch the substrate. I have a feeling some guys only pitch the tile. That doesn't help any moisture that gets under the tile drain out.


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

Anyone who makes them out of foam use Noblesealant 150(for assembly and installation)?? 
Noble said the the 150 might "attack the foam".


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I use Kerdi-Fix. No problems with the foam.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

I like the look of a glass shelf but is it safety glass?


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

olzo55 said:


> I like the look of a glass shelf but is it safety glass?


It's just regular 1/4". I figure it's only 3" wide, it would be hard to break, but some customers have questioned it
No complaints yet (besides it needing frequent cleaning)


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Aqua Defense and Hydro Ban*



angus242 said:


> John, curious why you use so many Mapei setting materials but stick with Hydro Ban. Don't you have access to AquaDefense? For me, AD is quite a bit cheaper than HB....and doesn't stink as much












Here is a little Aqua Defense Angus. I am working with Mapei's products more and more these days. Most of the setters I'm working with these days are all Mapei Boys so it makes sense to me to keep all the waterproofing and setting materials all in one family.

That and I love all the classroom training Mapei is offering up here at their new facility in Vancouver.

That said I just flooded out the 36th floor Penthouse in Yale Town. That one was Hydro Ban.

Hydro Ban, Nobel TS and Aqua Defense - all great. All work. What setter, steam no steam.

As long as they are flooded and passed - they are all good to go!











Nobel Steam Shower with tiny niche. Rendered this niche with Mapei 315 and a little Aqua D for good measure.

.

More info on Aquadefense;

http://www.mapei.com/public/CA/products/MapelasticAquaDefense IGE.pdf
http://www.mapei.com/public/CA/products/ReinforcingFabric_TDS_EA.pdf


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

I got into contact with my local Mapei rep today... he is going to get me into one of the last classes of the year in the Georgia facility. He was saying if i could wait until Feb, that the Florida facility is better to check out...

so talking about current jobs with him, i mentioned the tear out i have tomorrow where the liner leaks and the guy tried to spray rubber sealant on the other side, he was suggesting just to remove the wet base, pack in a new one, and AD it in 3 days using fabric in the seams.

this method would save some time and headache cutting out the hardi to replace the liner. i am excited to try out this method, this will be my first liquid pan.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

here is my little one ..


----------

